# Duke University at risk, Says climate models wrong



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

This one is for the humor. Duke says things have actually improved and are within normal ranges.
Anything to drag obys crew through it suits me.
Now we know that frog minister was announcing something evil with his stupidly fumbled "500 days!"
You would think people have some class and brains?

Global warming has slowed but our climate models are WRONG | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Global warming? But I thought it was called global cooling! Oh, its now called "Climate Change".


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It's a joke of a theft and a fraud by the United numbknutts for their "welfare world!" Hahaha thing


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The path through the Alps that Hannibal traveled to sack Rome is now impassible due to snow and ice and the same feat would be impossible today. Even devout climate change scientists reluctantly agree that global warming is likely nothing more than Earth coming closer to the sun through regular, natural cycles.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

But it is a great way via taxes and political contributions and bribes to make money by using the law to force compliance and fleece the citizens.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Typical of liberal democrats and environmental wackos. Even as they see their bad policies and predictions going horribly wrong they cling to the lie no matter what. They just scream louder and ask that more money be thrown at it.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I just watched a 2015 Discovery channel show talking about how everything on earth and in space is out to get us. Sometimes I wonder how many "earth" scientists love to be prophets of doom... It seem's that the more you talk about something, the more people will believe that the sky is falling and only the scientists (with lots and lots of our money) are capable of studying the situation and coming up with a solution to end the catastrophe before it happens. 
My favorite one was "the big freeze" back in the 1970s. Back then these "smart" scientists predicted by 1990s we would have glaciers sweeping down from Canada, destroying the northern 2/3 of the US. When that didn't happen, they did an about face and changed to global warming. By 2013 Florida was supposed to be submerged due to the melting ice caps. Since that is two years late, now they use a "catch all" term "climate change". It covers there A$$ no natter what happens.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

what was the earth like when dinosaurs walked? hot -then cold -then moderate -it is all a cycle in my opinion.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Solar scientists say the sun is the biggest driving force of weather. Oh, scientists say we have another ice age coming in 15,000 years or so. Maybe we should be pushing to increase the temperatures on earth to stave off the predicted ice age, then again we all know about predictions.


----------



## jnichols2 (Mar 24, 2013)

It always amazes me.

The same scientists that predict global temperatures within 1/2 degree 100 years hence -- can't tell if it's going to rain today. :bs:


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Our nutball governor Jerry Brown just announced today he is signing some proclamation or some such that says CA will aggressively combat climate change. Which is code for "your taxes are about to go up".


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well they really have to pour it on now because duke isn't the only one making a holes out of them.
Cali people have been sold the wretch and victim thing so long, all you have to say is a commie queer buzz word and they'll put up with anything "pc" no matter how yuck.
Now, they are hearing they are taken big ride by own sacred "peeps" - 















"Gay raceness of multikulti cheap do-able help LIED to us?!? Life is real!!!"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

These Global Warming Fools are doing nothing to dispell the perception that they are stupid and mentally ill. Hey, its real damn simple, don't throw your beer cans or big mac wrappers out the car window litterin' up the damn place. Burn them in the burn barrel when you get home and all will be well. 

Thanks


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

"The research, uses observed data, rather than the more commonly used climate models, to estimate decade-to-decade variability."

What!? These Duke crackpots actually used observed data as opposed to theoretical models? 

CHARLATANS!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

But remember, if you tell a lie often enough and with great conviction, eventually enough people will believe it and it will become a "popular truth". I've had a little too much experience with lies becoming truths.

Si is Obama using "Global warming" and "Climate Change" as another ploy to destroy America? or...


----------

